# America’s Top 25 Beef Cow Counties



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

https://www.drovers.com/article/americas-top-25-beef-cow-counties-page-2

I was kind of surprised to see Fremont County in the top 20, although there are a lot of cattle here during the winter. I wonder if there numbers include everything for the entire year.


----------

